

Show HN: Openmic - Give voice to images - kimar
http://openmic.io

======
kowdermeister
Very cool. The exploding icon is funy too. Can I somehow close it at a certain
point?

~~~
kimar
do you mean entirely delete your image? no way to do so at this point.

~~~
kowdermeister
No, close it like a forum topic. For example I ask some people to give
feedback and I want to keep others from posting after a day.

~~~
kimar
Yup, a lock feature is on the todo-list. Thx for feedback.

------
AlexanderZ
Good job! I can see using it with my designer to discuss mockups.

------
mightypirate
As a pirate I can see myself use it everyday.

------
kerolic
super nice idea ... great execution

------
sergiks
fun idea, sharp implementation!

------
bedspax
Amazing

------
pentolaccia
prrrrr

